# Shipping TO the UK



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.

Has anyone ever shipped items to the UK?
We have some personal effects to send back home (furniture, clothes, books, etc...) and wanted to know of any reputable companies that could help us send everything from Cairo. Also, we've heard of horror stories of people trying to retrieve items sent to Egypt, so wanted to hear peoples experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Crown International Removers did stuff for me between various countries. Door to door. Was easy to arrange and painless, arrived as promised, well packed and nothing broken. Did not cost an arm and a leg. I cannot vouch for them of cause, mine is only one experience...


----------

